# i feel so sad . im panicking



## noshowjo

i cant even write this without my heart beating sososo fast , as some of you already know my little foster daughter who has lived with me for almost 3 years will be adopted soon to go with her siblings , 
i know she will be with them but im having heart renching dreams about her going , im not gonna be able to cope , im so scared of loosing her , i wanted to adopt her my self but she is already going to a family who are also adopting her siblins , 
she doesnt even know her siblins . not like she loves me , she does not want to go either . 
im sorry for ranting but im so upset , its just 7 weeks untill the adoption prosess starts , I LOVE HER LIKE MY OWN . she been here for sososo long . most carers have children either a year or bit longer , or long term , not 3 years then taken , i just know im gonna miss her so much :cry:
what can i do to ease the pain , i know i wanna spend loads of time with her but this makes me more aware of how fab she is , but if i put up a wall to protect my heart will she think the day she goes i didnt want her ?


----------



## Mabythistime

I dont have any advice, but did not want to read and run. I have a foster child but am lucky in the sense that he is family and I know he will never be taken back by his parents. Just the thought of what you are dealing with...makes me more than sad.

The pain when she leaves will be there, even if you try and put a wall up. I's say just make the best of the time you have so that she can remember the "mom" you were to her. Chances of you keeping contact with her?


----------



## noshowjo

thank you for replying to me , my job is a very lonley one . no one really understands . somtimes i sit and think i should be proud , and other times i wish id never done it xx


----------



## BethK

Really hope it all worked out for your foster daughter :( xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Oh how utterly heartbreaking! :( :( :(

Above anything else, bless your heart for bringing her in and loving her as your own. :hugs: I'm so sorry she's being taken from you. :cry:


----------



## mommy43

firstly i want to say how heartbreaking for u 3 yrs is such a long time but remember u have done the best job iven the little girl stability & love 
my mum was a foster carer n has had hundreds of fosters we had a pre adoption baby when i was 14 we collected him straight from hospital 3 days old after his birth mother abandoned him in hospital soon after birth we had him for a yr n my mum was heartbroken when he left we'd seen all his firsts (tooth smile roll over ect) he was like my brother because he was so young when he came, it was horrible when he left but we gave him the best start as a family he desperatley needed 
my mum still gets christmas cards n photos from his adoptive family hes 21 now :)


----------

